# Mytana cable machines



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got an opportunity to buy some mytana drain equipment at a pretty reasonable price. I'm looking for some user reviews. One is a m81 main line 3/4 machine the other is a m661 small cable machine. Any thoughts or experience with these or similar ones?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I am very happy with my M81. works great for me. I have an m755 that I don't like. but the M81 is great and trouble free


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What's the advantage of the sled style anyway?


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*mytanna look like gorlitz*

I would buy a gorlitz go68 or go50 for kitchen, the reason is i can snake it from roof with electric pedal when i see the mytanna is air pedal. I saw them on auction site selling right now. The main advantage is snake from roof 1 man operation over the air pedal.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Mytana is good no issues I don't own any but have used them.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> What's the advantage of the sled style anyway?


Better on overhead cleanouts more stable work platform.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

great company. They will take care of you if you have questions. I have their push camera and they've been very good to me.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have their Push cameras also and Their customer service is GREAT. When you are on a first name basis with a company and they know how you operate or run your business, makes life so much better. 

I have one of their sled machines with 5/8 cable in it and it. I got it for the Sled style of it, when I need something perfect for it. 

No problems what so ever.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a m661 left over from old days, it has a 3/8 x100 on small reel and 1/2 x 50 on a little larger reel .I opened many a house to septic tank line with the 1/2 cable and 3in knives back in the day, crazy me toted it up to roof vents .Traded my m81 for big gorlitz, the 3/4 hp motor and other stuff made me change from mytana to gorlitz


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the M81 with auto feed works great. It rides with me in the trailor full time which is harder on it than anything due to the rough ride. This particular machine is old but rebuilt totally 4 years ago or so and have never had a breakdown. I would find it's performance hard to top. But I haven't used the Gorlitz machines but hear nothing but positive from them as well.


----------

